

.NINJA domains just become available for registration - alexkehr
http://name.com/domains/ninja

======
TheCoreh
When custom TLDs were announced I was kinda skeptical about the whole thing,
thought it was just an ICANN money-grab... and that it was a bad idea from a
technical perspective because it broke the nice hierarchical organization we
had before.

Now that quite a few of those TLDs are launched or ready to launch they really
grew on me, and I feel like they allow for some really interesting looking
names. Also, the hierarchy was never consistent or used properly in the first
place, so it's good that we're honest about it and just make a "flat"
organization.

~~~
alexkehr
It's fun seeing what people are starting to build with them. Just stumbled on
[http://emoji.zone/](http://emoji.zone/) this morning.

